# Want to ask



## darren jul (Jan 3, 2020)

when you have herpes, can you date someone? yes or no
I need an answer from everybody who already experienced this before.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You need to be open and honest with anyone you date.

Some years ago there was a TV programme about an organisation that put people together who had herpes. My advice would be to check on Google or Bing to see if there are still such groups available.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Wow. That's a good question. 

I admit I had to get a couple penicillin shots years ago, obviously before M. Was fortunate things cleared right up.

I bit the bullet and shared with all "partners" who may have been impacted. Which actually was better, worked out well.

And I got a little more selective for a while. But I knew who it was so was a little ahead of the game.

Great topic.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You can date, but it would be very wrong to have sex unless you tell them first.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Diana7 said:


> You can date, but it would be very wrong to have sex unless you tell them first.




Uhhhh...and illegal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

You could advertise: "herpes man looking for herpes woman". That would solve a lot of problems upfront.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

There are dating sites specifically for people with herpes to date other people with herpes.

Yes you can date, but you have to be honest and upfront before any potential sex.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

darren jul said:


> when you have herpes, can you date someone? yes or no
> 
> I need an answer from everybody who already experienced this before.


The presence of herpes has no impact upon dating in and of itself. Is your question about sex, or other intimate contacts such as kissing or cuddling or holding hands, or something else altogether?

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

darren jul said:


> when you have herpes, can you date someone? yes or no
> I need an answer from everybody who already experienced this before.


Other people with herpes. Don't worry, there's A LOT of them out there>


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

EveningThoughts said:


> There are dating sites specifically for people with herpes to date other people with herpes.
> 
> Yes you can date, but you have to be honest and upfront before any potential sex.




The sites are very expensive and no better than POF. Perhaps slightly worse. 

OP, just be normal. Be you. But be honest. You will be ok. 

My favorite quote:

“Those who mind don’t matter & those who matter don’t mind”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

AandM said:


> Other people with herpes. Don't worry, there's A LOT of them out there>




This post is an excellent reminder to do your research (even if it was meant in jest). MANY people have it and don’t even know. Most doctors do not include it in a typical VD screening. The internet is a great tool. Use it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

AandM said:


> Other people with herpes. Don't worry, there's A LOT of them out there>


As wild as I was, I don't have anything besides sex to share during sex.

WOW!


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> As wild as I was, I don't have anything besides sex to share during sex.
> 
> WOW!


Meh. Friend of my wife, younger sister to an old girlfriend...bottle of Valtrex on the kitchen shelf. Multi-month prescription. Knowing her, knowing her family, knowing her ex... ...Easy to pick up if you are with a liar.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

darren jul said:


> when you have herpes, can you date someone? yes or no
> I need an answer from everybody who already experienced this before.


Despite my ****posting everywhere, yes, Virginia, there are Herpes positive dating pools.

https://www.mpwh.com/ is a start.


----------

